
DeepMind Health - jakobov
https://deepmind.com/health.html
======
mtgx
Maybe it's time for Google to invest seriously in homomorphic encryption or
other technologies that guarantee they wouldn't infringe the privacy of the
people whose medical records they are datamining, if they want expand in this
field. And no, their current "anonymization" techniques don't count. Neither
do the ones from NHS, which apparently has given up even pretending to care
about the patients' privacy:

[https://www.newscientist.com/article/dn25088-nhs-plans-
leave...](https://www.newscientist.com/article/dn25088-nhs-plans-leave-
anonymous-medical-data-vulnerable/)

[http://forums.theregister.co.uk/forum/1/2016/02/08/care_data...](http://forums.theregister.co.uk/forum/1/2016/02/08/care_data_nhs_kicks_privacy_advocates_out/)

[https://hbr.org/2015/02/theres-no-such-thing-as-anonymous-
da...](https://hbr.org/2015/02/theres-no-such-thing-as-anonymous-data)

------
tiplus
I fear that AI will most rapitly be adopted in clinics for optimizing the
diagnosis keys for which they charge the health insurance providers. This task
is currtly done by human controllers and early expert based software systems.

This is were the big cash is.

